

Better Google Logo - dylanhassinger
http://dribbble.com/shots/808880-Google-revisited?page=2#comment-2283882

======
detritus
How so?

It's trite, overly-simplistic and limits Google's scope to that of mere
search.

Looks like it's been set in Gill or Johnson too, which tends to imply British
origins, which Google.. er.. very much isn't.

~~~
dylanhassinger
geez

------
peeters
Hmm, this has an interesting effect on me. I can't really point to anything I
don't like about it. But it's really unsettling.

I think it's an analog to the uncanny valley effect. It's too close to
something familiar to me (Google's actual logo) that it's slightly off-
putting.

But trying to ignore that, I think it's alright, though agreed it's appealing
to the flat fad.

------
spangborn
Gqogle? The first O makes it look too much like a Q. Not really going to fly.

------
LoneWolf
I'm tired of seeing everything flat, specially in Microsoft (and most going
along the same way)

